# I have started Methrotrexate injections



## Rowe2 (Sep 26, 2002)

For Rheumatoid Arthritis and hopefully the fibro pain. This is day 2 after the shot of 20 cc. The med is for cancer therapy. I was zapped yesterday, but felt better today. Just very tired in the daytime and sleepy. Had to work, and I wanted to just lie down all day.Anyone had experience with this med?


----------



## isdapous (Mar 18, 2006)

I take 25mg weekly for psoriatic arthritis which has helped tremendously. this is the tablet form. i also take folic acid to help with the stomach upset. My Sis takes the liquid for her rhematoid and fibro with so-so success. Hope this proves good for you. it does take the body sometime to adjust, and you may experience some slight hair loss in the beginning, and slower growth after. The most annoying thing is the mouth sores that can happen, just rinse often, they do go away.


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

I don't have any experience with it, but hope you can adjust to it fairly quickly, so the side effects won't be too bad. I know sometimes our bodies are so sensitive to anything new, especially new medications. So I hope you can tolerate it, and that it helps you, even if just a little!PS, everytime I see your Avatar I need chocolate. ROFL


----------

